# Vostok Factory On Rt.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

A short tour of the Vostok factory on RT about 2 years ago and a picture of a new watch from Meranom that is rumoured to be available next week.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i recognize that submariner clock from somewhere :lol:

anyone know what bezel meranom is putting on the vostoks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

RT is a really good network, I find myself watching it more and more and being amazed at the quantity of information we never get to see on western media, and I'm talking about stuff like important international affairs and fact like Syria. I used to watch mainly BBC as a reliable source but it going down the tubes like most journalism nowadays.

(disclaimer): Probably 98% off-topic but it's hang-over day, it's even hard just to think about what my name is


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, double post


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i recognize that submariner clock from somewhere :lol:
> 
> anyone know what bezel meranom is putting on the vostoks


This is the rumour.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting this up, I do like the look of the rumoured bezel. I've had a new arrival from the factory picked up earlier and I'm looking forward to opening it up soon.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

is it me or does look like the murphy bezel??


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> is it me or does look like the murphy bezel??


I donâ€™t think youâ€™re far out there Chris. The mods are becoming increasing popular these days. This picture could be the inspiration. Homage?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

New model more images on meranom facebook.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Very cool, especially them going with a black date wheel, I think they are really paying more attention to that kind of stuff. Would be great if it didn't had a date window at all but better than nothing. I still can't get over those hands though, I would be much happier with their usual Komandirskie hands as on the old model...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Very cool, especially them going with a black date wheel, I think they are really paying more attention to that kind of stuff. Would be great if it didn't had a date window at all but better than nothing. I still can't get over those hands though, I would be much happier with their usual Komandirskie hands as on the old model...


OK. You want no date no problem. Different bezel as well. :jump: Your right about the black date wheel, cool man. :beach: I like the hands but some guys are saying they will order a set of the old hands when they order the watch.  Check it out man. :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, especially them going with a black date wheel, I think they are really paying more attention to that kind of stuff. Would be great if it didn't had a date window at all but better than nothing. I still can't get over those hands though, I would be much happier with their usual Komandirskie hands as on the old model...
> ...


That's not the same crosshairs dial! That's the Italian style dial they have on the other recently released Amphibias with some different printings on it. Not fan of that bezel also.

The one above would be cool with me, even with date. And I'm sure they'll release some with their regular hand set, I just hope they don't go with the 200m Amphibia ones.

BTW, what case will it be? The one on the sketch and the factory samples is not the same as the one on the facebook photo, doesn't have that octagonal kind of shape of the old antimagnetics...

Well, don't mind me, I'm probably being annoyingly picky with these stuff.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Only Meranom know what options there will be and I think they are playing with us. We should all know this week. I fancy the black in an octagonal case. I will probably stay with the paddle hands but Meranom might surprise us all.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Meranon started by being a sort of factory store but I think they really aren't any more. There are some other guys (can't remeber exactly but it's something like Christopolcity or something) that have some small different variations and were the first to have the bezel options and not just the standard thing. I'm guess the factory is working more with those stores and trying to go with their feedback. Wouldn't be a bad strategy as the guys over at Meranon have a strong presence on WUS and so the oportunity to gather a pretty good feedback from the potential customers.

So... if you reading this, get me that crosshairs watch with komandirskie hands and I might just order one :sweatdrop:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

^ Just asked a related question on Scott's other thread. So it seems that the 'official' outlet doesn't get to sell what Meranom can. Good for Meranom, but kind of weird. Bodes well for Vostok though: revolutionary idea this 'listening to what customers want' malarkey!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i wonder how long it will take for them to start showing up on the bay for a premium


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Draygo said:


> ^ Just asked a related question on Scott's other thread. So it seems that the 'official' outlet doesn't get to sell what Meranom can. Good for Meranom, but kind of weird. Bodes well for Vostok though: revolutionary idea this 'listening to what customers want' malarkey!


Meranom answer questions from customers on WUS itâ€™s what you want. Very clever and I hope they keep it up. They seem to have sold like hot cakes tonight so they must be doing something right.

They got other classic Amphibiaâ€™s for sale at Â£42.00 a go and that is excellent news.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> ^ Just asked a related question on Scott's other thread. So it seems that the 'official' outlet doesn't get to sell what Meranom can. Good for Meranom, but kind of weird. Bodes well for Vostok though: revolutionary idea this 'listening to what customers want' malarkey!


I don't think that's exactly how they (the Factory) are operating. I always though Meranon was the official outlet and that they would put out and publicize what the factory was doing. Doesn't seem that way anymore, it feels like it's more like Ã¡ lÃ¡ carte thing for the shops. I'm not sure and just giving you the impression I've got but it feels like Meranon comes and say "Hey, can you get us this case with that dial, etc" and they do it.

Now, the catch is that I don't think it's a shop exclusive. It felt like that with Meranon and the new Radioroom but that was only for a while. They were the first to show it and to sell it. But noty much after that, Zenitar was also selling that watch.

So I think it's back to old Russian "limited edition" thing. It's exclusive and limited if it doesn't sell or if no other distributor/seller is interested in it.

And yeah, I still can't look straight at those hands... especially after noticing that they are just getting them from the Turbina stock.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


>


Am I right in thinking this is the 100 case with 20mm lugs?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes correct. Lovely case but the 710 was pushing me to get the 420 and thatâ€™s my excuse. I think the lug size is 22mm. I knew I had to be quick as there was so much interest.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Yes correct. Lovely case but the 710 was pushing me to get the 420 and thatâ€™s my excuse. I think the lug size is 22mm. I knew I had to be quick as there was so much interest.


Thanks, I just went to Zenitar to check it and it is indeed 22mm... pretty big lugs for a 40mm case. I wish they were 20mm... and the watch had Komandirskie hands...

Please feel free to kick me out of the conversation whenever you feel like it, if you don't already







:lol:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

This is a lovely looking watch, but how the hell do you buy one? :lol:

I've looked at Zenitar and Meranom but what exactly do I need to search for? There are so many


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Got it now â€" looked at the thread title!

I've added them all to the notify list but I suspect that's probably it for a while


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> I've added them all to the notify list but I suspect that's probably it for a while


They're busy making me one with komandirskie hands :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, Christopolcity has a Kazan University Amphibia for a long time now, which I think no one else is selling. Not uber cool but pretty unique AFAIK. Just so you know anyway...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > I've added them all to the notify list but I suspect that's probably it for a while
> ...


Lucky you 

Do you think they'll be making any more? Not sure how these special editions work


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

it said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > it said:
> ...


There will be more made. You can follow the thread on the WUS in the Russian section. Meranom and the factory having obviously been looking at and listening to what collectors want.

Meranom post directly on to WUS and they also answer all my questions when I have emailed them directly. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Lucky you
> 
> Do you think they'll be making any more? Not sure how these special editions work


Don't belive a word a say, they aren't doing anyting for me :lol: . As to special editions, you know how the Russians usually go about them... if it sells big, they'll just do another or go with a straight production watch that is exactly the same, save for some markings on the case back. I once emailed I don't remember who (probably Volmax) about their limited edition watches. The answer was pretty straight forward: "This edition IS limited. We're only making 999. If it sells out, then we'll do another edition". So limited edition for them is more like a batch.

The only guys that we usually associate with Russian watchmaking (or at least we used to) that really make limited editions are over at Vostok Europe. Don't know how much the falling out with the Russian Vostok played into that but they did a limited amount of a watch and that was that. There would be a new version of the Red Square or TU-144 but it would be a different watch, not a rerun.



luckywatch said:


> There will be more made. You can follow the thread on the WUS in the Russian section. Meranom and the factory having obviously been looking at and listening to what collectors want.
> 
> Meranom post directly on to WUS and they also answer all my questions when I have emailed them directly. :yes:


Yeah, Meranon has very good costumers communication and just the fact they are aware of WUS shows a lot. I've emailed the factory guys a few times and never heard back from them. VE was pretty impressive too, I've emailed them a couple of times and I would get an answer by the president of the company (forgot his name). They are a relatively small company though and they just assemble the parts the get from other people, so I guess the guy has plenty of time to waste with me.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The world of Russian watches is opening up to me, and at least this addiction won't cost too much :lol:

On another Russian watch note, I had confirmation that my 1967 is on its way. It's the baton markers/rubber strap version and I'm quite excited


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> The world of Russian watches is opening up to me, and at least this addiction won't cost too much :lol:
> 
> On another Russian watch note, I had confirmation that my 1967 is on its way. It's the baton markers/rubber strap version and I'm quite excited


Start looking for a 22 mesh! Goodcheapman on ebay is probably the best option. Same thing and much cheaper than from strapcode or wjean. And the 1967 is just one of those few watches that is just perfect on a mesh :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

it said:


> On another Russian watch note, I had confirmation that my 1967 is on its way. It's the baton markers/rubber strap version and I'm quite excited


Well played that man. Where did you find one? They're like hen's teeth nowadays.



Kutusov said:


> And the 1967 is just one of those few watches that is just perfect on a mesh :yes:


He's right, you know! (On this point, at least







)


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Draygo said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > On another Russian watch note, I had confirmation that my 1967 is on its way. It's the baton markers/rubber strap version and I'm quite excited
> ...


A Spanish ebay seller and I payed WAY too much considering how cheap they were new. 

Anyway, this one is new with all tags and seals in place. The crafty bugger bought two and has been wearing one for a year and keeping the other until they've all gone before luring some mug like me to pay over the odds.

It better be good :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> He's right, you know! (On this point, at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead, tell me were else I'm wrong! I'll contradict you on every single point! :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The 67 on rubber is the perfect watch IMO. :yes: They look superb on mesh and if youâ€™re happy just taking pictures of it and looking at it your fine. There is no give in mesh and I find them uncomfortable.

No, if you want to look the â€˜â€™the dogsâ€™â€™ get yourself a sensible rubber strap like me.









PS. I found removing and refitting the 67 rubber strap one of the most annoying things I have ever had to do. :sweatdrop: That said the original rubber strap is a thing of beauty.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> A Spanish ebay seller and I payed WAY too much considering how cheap they were new.


How much did you pay? They weren't cheap to begin with (although I don't remember how much I've paid, including import duties, etc).


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> The 67 on rubber is the perfect watch IMO. :yes: They look superb on mesh and if youâ€™re happy just taking pictures of it and looking at it your fine. There is no give in mesh and I find them uncomfortable.
> 
> No, if you want to look the â€˜â€™the dogsâ€™â€™ get yourself a sensible rubber strap like me.
> 
> ...


There's always someone in a party that you MUST ignore...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

When I see a mesh strap on a 67 I think wow! Cool man. Like when I see a BMW car good looking but drive one like you stole it in the wet and you will end up being cut out of it. Experience speaking here.

I have forgotten whatâ€™s thatâ€™s got to do with your new watch so just enjoy it and post some pictures. 

PS. Kutusov sounds like he is out of Scotch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> When I see a mesh strap on a 67 I think wow! Cool man. Like when I see a BMW car good looking but drive one like you stole it in the wet and you will end up being cut out of it. Experience speaking here.
> 
> I have forgotten whatâ€™s thatâ€™s got to do with your new watch so just enjoy it and post some pictures.
> 
> PS. Kutusov sounds like he is out of Scotch.


I am!! I'm much nicer with a few in me! :lol:

And I've owned 2 BMWs and it's a matter of knowing how to drive a RWD car. I don't but you put one of those in the hands of who knows and they'll get away with murder on those things.

I've tried a Z3 M coupe when they came out and I couldn't get how on earth that was such a great car... Too much power and too much play on the rear. Scary because you are sitting almost on top of the rear axle and have the rest of the car in front of you. Then I switched seats and the guy that was with me showed me how that is a hardcore driver's car. Took me a while to get my balls from the abdomen back into their sack after that...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Bah! You're both wrong - nothing beats a Skoda Superb Mark 1 with AMD remap and Bilstein/Eibach suspension set up :lol:

Time for bed now


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Bah! You're both wrong - nothing beats a Skoda Superb Mark 1 with AMD remap and Bilstein/Eibach suspension set up :lol:


Yeah, yeah... tell us how much you've paid for the 1967, that's what we want to know.

I'll leave you with a bit of petrolhead p_or _n to ease you out:


----------

